# residential to commercial



## Surf29 (Aug 14, 2017)

For those of you who've worked residential new construction and made the switch to commercial. I just got hired on with a commercial new construction company and I feel I made it clear during the interview what my background is. (Lots of high end custom homes, some commercial sprinkled in, and plenty of service as well). Made it clear I'm aware I don't know everything but am extremely excited and motivated to learn . Things I can foresee being different obviously are the sheer size of pipe, mostly steel framing, and my biggest concern being getting used to not doing my own layout. (I can read plans, just not used to reading ones that show piping layout.)

Any input on what to anticipate or what to get familiar with from those who've made this transition would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Surf29 (Aug 14, 2017)

Starting in about 10 days. Thanks!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Good luck. Not knowing whether your Union or not, just watch yourself on a Union commercial job if your not familiar.

Things like how close your material has to be so you don't need a laborer, When you must call other trades, etc.


----------



## Surf29 (Aug 14, 2017)

It is union and thanks for the input. Wouldn't have thought of that.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

With your background, you'll be fine. Relax, pipe is pipe. Just pay attention. What local in CA are you working out of?


----------



## Surf29 (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks. Local 230


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm my experience commercial tends to be a slower pace. I've found smarter plumbers on the commercial side, but we started split scale, and IMHO you have to be a moron to work for 7 bucks less an hour than your union brothers.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Usually lots of all-thread rod. I will never go back to cutting with saw equip., hopefully your shop or you have a lever action rod cutter in both 3/8" and 1/2". 
Also, my most-favorite newer tool for no hub: Milwaukee's No Hub coupling power driver. https://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-24...5325103&sr=1-2&keywords=milwaukee+no+hub+tool
Oh damn, what a wonderful tool.
As far as copper piping, hope you are fortunate enough to work where they are using ProPress equipment. Good luck.


----------



## Surf29 (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks guys. Appreciate it! After I start I'll keep you updated


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

breplum said:


> Usually lots of all-thread rod. I will never go back to cutting with saw equip., hopefully your shop or you have a lever action rod cutter in both 3/8" and 1/2".
> Also, my most-favorite newer tool for no hub: Milwaukee's No Hub coupling power driver. https://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-24...5325103&sr=1-2&keywords=milwaukee+no+hub+tool
> Oh damn, what a wonderful tool.
> As far as copper piping, hope you are fortunate enough to work where they are using ProPress equipment. Good luck.


Marc
I checked out your website. Nice pics and very low CA Lic No. 
Ours is 180988. It's out second one. We got it in 1959 when we incorporated. 
I saw one yesterday on a tin knockers truck that was only 4 digits. The truck said the company was started in 1908. Wow. Now that's longevity.


----------



## CMcGinnis (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks for your input Surf. It was helpful.


----------

